# Connecting a Logitech Z-2300 Sub to a Kenwood KRF-V5200D Amp



## Scryers (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I bought a Logitech Z-2300 system 2 years ago and today the Control Pod for the system decided to break, also my Sub that was connected to my Kenwood KRF-V5200D also blew up. I'm wondering if I'd be able to use the Z-2300 Sub and connect in to my Kenwood KRF-V5200D amp?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Depending on the damage to the logitech, you could simply run the sub pre-out from your kenwood to the input on your logitech sub.


----------

